# Where to hunt?



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Saturday I'm doing a night hunt, we've only hunted my buddy's private field. What are some ideas to check out? I have almost no experience and not a lot of guys hunt coyotes around here. We do have an e-caller. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

go out late on friday night or real early on saturday morning and try and locate some coyotes. If your able to get some to respond then you have a fairly good idea of the areas you should probably go back to on saturday night.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

What, go out there with a turkey call or something?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

:lol: :lol: I guess you could but since your hunting coyotes I wold probably use a call that's meant for coyotes. I use a primos hot-dog for pretty much all the locating I do, some guys use a siren and say they work well but I've never tried one. Do a google search on how to locate coyotes and I'm sure you'll get plenty of reading material.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess I was just trying to think of something natural I have that would get them to sound off, not come in  I guess the newbie makes the veterans laugh, right? I've read that people use red light to reflect of the eyes easier. Would red cling wrap taped on my Mag-Lite work just as well? I'm hoping for decent conditions Saturday night as it will only be a few stages past a full moon and still bright if it's calm and no clouds. I guess we'll see what will happen. I'm not too concerned about the pelts as I'm hunting with a .270. I just hope to see something. I'm thinking about going around 2 or 3 pm also. If I call, dog comes in, no shot, he walks off, is there a chance he'd come back in a few hours later?


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't consider myself a veteran but I know a little, usually manage to learn something new each time I go out. The homemade red lenses should work but to be honest I've never hunted with a light. As far as calling them back in the same area at night after you've called them in during the day, It can definitely be done. I would use a different call though and call from a spot a little ways off from where you called earlier. Good Luck


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I guess it doesn't hurt to try. :thumb:


----------

